# 50 Years Of Schwinn and Auction Book



## Ancient City Velo (Aug 12, 2022)

THIS IS THE BOOK TO HAVE!
Three versions of The 50 Years of Schwinn were printed, this being the best!
Paper back, cloth and leather
This is the LEATHER BOUND VERSION
Very crisp cover and pages, looks as if never read or opened.
Also, included,  is the 1997 Schwinn Family Auction Catalog
Shipping is $10.00


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 12, 2022)

$20


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 12, 2022)

$50


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 12, 2022)

$80


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 12, 2022)

Please wait until I can sell my least favorite child.  It is worth it.


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes, I agree. Standard protocol 24 hours


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 13, 2022)

$120


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Aug 13, 2022)

Deal
$120.00 plus shipping at $10.00
Total $130.00
Brant, I have your address. Books in the mail as usual 
Thanks


----------

